# Flourish vs Flourish Excel?



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

I am debating investing in some Flourish or Flourish Excel to help out the plants in my tank, but I can't decide which one would fit my tank's needs better.

Tank specs:
5 gallons
1 male betta
3 large marimo moss balls, 1 tiny moss ball
2 moss carpets
2 floating lucky bamboo (yes, I know, they aren't aquatic plants... got lied to by my LFS, found out the truth when I got home)
1 gold ribbon plant with its leaves out of the water (at least I think that's what it is, bought in the same bundle as the bamboo).

My concern is mainly with my moss carpets, they greened up a lot when I first got them, but now they're mostly a dull brown. Big pieces come off when I move them or clean the tank. I don't think they're happy. I figured maybe I need a fertilizer, since one betta doesn't make a whole lot of CO2, but I don't know whether Flourish or Flourish Excel would be better suited to my tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Flourish is a fertilizer source. Flourish Excel is a carbon source. You don't need Excel.


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

I figured as much, but I wanted to check before buying anything. Thank you for the quick reply!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're very welcome!

When you get rooted plants you can get Osmocote root tabs on eBay. They work just as well, IMO, as the more expensive name brands.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I learned the hard way that Flourish Excel can damage certain plant species. Honestly I'm not sure what all the hype is over Excel other than limiting algae growth. But with a balanced tank algae shouldn't even be a problem.


----------

